# Choosing Between Branches



## GodsFavorite (Feb 11, 2017)

hello everyone new to shadowspear and just turned 19 around a month ago. So I've had a hard time deciding which branch to enlist in (USMC or ARMY) I have goals for both of them and just wanted to know how will I make right and smart decision. Any help would be great appreciated and will write down my goals if anyone wants to know down below on this thread. Thank You!!


----------



## AWP (Feb 11, 2017)

GodsFavorite said:


> Any help would be great appreciated and will write down my goals if anyone wants to know down below on this thread. Thank You!!



That would be helpful.


----------



## GodsFavorite (Feb 11, 2017)

Army: Hopefully Airborne working my way into the 75th Ranger Regiment.

USMC: I don't know if I should try to be an 0311 then volunteer for 0321. Or sign straight as an 0321 if it's available.


----------



## GodsFavorite (Feb 11, 2017)

AWP said:


> That would be helpful.



Army: Hopefully Airborne working my way into the 75th Ranger Regiment.

USMC: I don't know if I should try to be an 0311 then volunteer for 0321. Or sign straight as an 0321 if it's available.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 11, 2017)

of course Army, Marines is a good backup


----------



## Grunt (Feb 11, 2017)

Should you choose the Marine Corps route, one thing is for sure...your time as as 0311 would do nothing but make you a more rounded 0321. If you became an 0311 and took it seriously...you would never regret it when trying to get 0321. That's a certainty.


----------



## AWP (Feb 11, 2017)

GodsFavorite said:


> Army: Hopefully Airborne working my way into the 75th Ranger Regiment.
> 
> USMC: I don't know if I should try to be an 0311 then volunteer for 0321. Or sign straight as an 0321 if it's available.



ALL STOP. This isn't a branch decision, this is a job decision. Do you want to be a Ranger or Recon? Those are vastly different missions. Sure, you could fail at either one and then you're in that respective branch, but you'll need to decide if failing should drive your desired end state.


----------



## GodsFavorite (Feb 11, 2017)

AWP said:


> ALL STOP. This isn't a branch decision, this is a job decision. Do you want to be a Ranger or Recon? Those are vastly different missions. Sure, you could fail at either one and then you're in that respective branch, but you'll need to decide if failing should drive your desired end state.



I've only looked a both into each of them. What's differences between Recon and Ranger?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 11, 2017)

GodsFavorite said:


> What's differences between Recon and Ranger?



Let me offer a helping hand...

What's differences between Recon and Ranger?

You are welcome.


----------



## GodsFavorite (Feb 11, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Let me offer a helping hand...
> 
> What's differences between Recon and Ranger?
> 
> You are welcome.



Thank you!! But there was nothing really there that helped me. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 11, 2017)

GodsFavorite said:


> Any other suggestions?



*.*


----------



## Kheenbish (Feb 11, 2017)

GodsFavorite said:


> Thank you!! But there was nothing really there that helped me. Any other suggestions?


Ooh-Rah might possibly be telling you to do some of your own research instead of being spoon fed by everyone here. All the information is out on the interweb, you just have to ask Google the right questions.


----------



## GodsFavorite (Feb 11, 2017)

Kheenbish said:


> Ooh-Rah might possibly be telling you to do some of your own research instead of being spoon fed by everyone here. All the information is out on the interweb, you just have to ask Google the right questions.



Okay thanks to you and both Ooh-Rah. I'll try to look deeper into my google searches and see what I can find.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 12, 2017)

Check out surviving the cut on YouTube. I know they did an episode on Recon, I believe they did one on the Ranger Regiment as well.


----------



## GodsFavorite (Feb 12, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Check out surviving the cut on YouTube. I know they did an episode on Recon, I believe they did one on the Ranger Regiment as well.



Thank you!! I'll look into that now. I'm familiar with the series from a friend.


----------



## CDG (Feb 12, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Check out surviving the cut on YouTube. I know they did an episode on Recon, I believe they did one on the Ranger Regiment as well.



I think it was just Ranger School that they did.  I don't believe they did a RIP/RASP one.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 12, 2017)

> The 75th Ranger Regiment is a lethal, agile and flexible force, capable of conducting many complex, joint special operations missions. Today's Ranger regiment is the Army's *premier direct-action raid force.*






> The *United States Marine Corps Reconnaissance Battalions* (or commonly called *Marine Recon*) are the Special Operations Capable reconnaissance assets of Marine Air-Ground Task Force that provide division level ground and amphibious reconnaissance to the Ground Combat Element within the United States Marine Corps.




So basically Rangers go shoot people in the face, while Recon waits, watches, reports, and prays that they get to shoot that motherfucker in the face.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 12, 2017)

Marines can do anything but sew the crack of dawn shut or put wheels on a miscarriage.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 12, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> So basically Rangers go shoot people in the face, while Recon waits, watches, reports, and prays that they get to shoot that motherfucker in the face.


Recon Marines do direct action raids as well, particularly against maritime targets. I think the biggest difference is the amount of time you spend in the water.


----------

